# Is this Burberry Watch Fake?



## dundermifflin (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'm thinking of purchasing this burberry watch. It retails for 650.

I was wondering if anyone knows if this is fake or not.

Mens Burberry Men's Swiss Gunmetal Ion Plated Stainless Steel Bracelet BU9007 | eBay

Thanks!!


----------



## natnaes (Apr 15, 2012)

It is terribly difficult to tell from the pictures alone. I certainly can't say at all.


----------



## ecthelion (Jun 4, 2011)

Not only is it difficult to tell based on the pictures alone, Burberry is not a major watch house (they are a fashion house, and watches are only a very small aspect of their business - I do not know whether or not, like other fashion labels, Burberry merely licenses its name to third-party manufacturers and is only involved in some of the aesthetic design aspect - but the point is that watches are not their focus) and its watches probably do not have any distinguishing features (such as those that major watch houses might employ) that might separate authentics and fakes. That said, it is highly unlikely that anyone would fake a Burberry watch (why do that when the margins are so much greater for faking watches from the major watch houses). You're probably safe.

EDIT 2013.11.07: Now that I think about it, given the relatively unique dial textures on most Burberrys as well as their relatively unique bracelets (for those watches that come with metal bracelets), I'd think that faking Burberrys is actually very difficult without a dedicated manufacturing base, i.e. only a serious (i.e. black market-oriented and possibly organized crime-linked) operation could do it in any volume to be worthwhile. You're still probably safe though.


----------



## ringo16 (May 19, 2013)

My GF bought a new leather one on sale at Nordstrom for $160. A used one for $100 is not too bad.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

I cannot imagine anyone would fake a burburry watch......

Oh and anyone who would pay 650 for that should be shot. No offense.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Like others, I'd have a hard time believing that someone is making fake Burberrys.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

A Burberry for 650, you can get a real watch for that and who the he.. Is going to fake a Burberry ?


----------



## Isop (Jan 12, 2013)

I've seen fake MK and Fossil watches which sold for $100-$275 retail and the fake for $50-$75, so why not a fake Burberry? I'm not saying this one is fake, just saying that people will fake anything if they think they can make a buck on it.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Isop said:


> I've seen fake MK and Fossil watches which sold for $100-$275 retail and the fake for $50-$75, so why not a fake Burberry? I'm not saying this one is fake, just saying that people will fake anything if they think they can make a buck on it.


Youre right. There will always be morons in the world.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ecthelion (Jun 4, 2011)

Isop said:


> I've seen fake MK and Fossil watches which sold for $100-$275 retail and the fake for $50-$75, so why not a fake Burberry? I'm not saying this one is fake, just saying that people will fake anything if they think they can make a buck on it.


Fair enough - while I can't explain the Michael Kors fakes, I can understand why some might actually try to fake Fossil (aside from being completely nuts) - while Fossil is considered a fashion watch brand, their business is watches and they are a high-volume manufacturer. What fakers can't make on margin per unit, they may make in bulk sales. This may also be the case for MK watches (there are a lot of them out there, after all) though I don't think watches are a major part of MK's business.


----------

